# Windshield glass for gravel?



## Vic

Ok, this probably sounds crazy but I thought it would be an interesting way to recycle! I've been looking on the web for ideas of substrates and have come across several sites that have recycled glass, including windshields, for use in aquariums. I'm wondering if I get some broken windshields and tumble them to remove any sharp edges if it would be safe? I've done several web searches and came up empty. 

Any thoughts? It would be so much cheaper than buying the glass and having it shipped.

Thanks!
Vic
*c/p*


----------



## mec102778

I could see maybe as a sub level to the substrate. But glass is generally very smooth allowing very little surface for the benificial bacteria to grow on. I wouldn't even if it is cheap and earth friendly.


----------



## phys

+1.. unless you could find a way to deeply scratch the surface of the glass.. that would add more.. but as mec said, only as a bottom layer or maybe a partial mix


----------



## jrman83

Visually it would be cool, maybe. That would last about 4-6 weeks until all the "stuff" started infiltrating it. Then the whole visual aspect of it would sort of be moot. Fast forward to a year and it may not even look like glass anymore.


----------



## majerah1

Well,Some keep fish in barebottom setups so in that sense its not much for the BB.I guess if you have a filter and some plants to help with the bioload it could work.Bet it would look really neat.


----------



## Vic

Hmmm, didn't think about the bacteria aspect. That's a good point. 

I did wonder about the "stuff" getting in there and how difficult it would be to clean. Probably not a good idea to be changing every year. From what I understand bottom filters don't do much on the bigger tanks?

This is what I was looking at, but thinking it would be more of a light greenish color? Then I was going to have LEDs underneath. 

IF the picture shows up here, if not it's in my gallery.  

Thanks!
Vic
<a href=><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8047&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## rtbob

Sure looks cool.


----------



## snail

Vic said:


> Hmmm, didn't think about the bacteria aspect. That's a good point.
> 
> I did wonder about the "stuff" getting in there and how difficult it would be to clean. Probably not a good idea to be changing every year. From what I understand bottom filters don't do much on the bigger tanks?
> 
> This is what I was looking at, but thinking it would be more of a light greenish color? Then I was going to have LEDs underneath.
> 
> IF the picture shows up here, if not it's in my gallery.
> 
> Thanks!
> Vic
> <a href=><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8047&size=1 border=0></a>


If you try it I'd suggest just a very thin layer, enough to cover the bottom of the tank. Then it will be easy to turn over with the gravel vac and stuff won't filter down inside it so much.


----------



## jrman83

Looks like your fish will need sunglasses.


----------



## snail

lol, I thought there was a smiley of a fish with sunglasses but I can't find it
*cool-dude*carrot:glasses-wink:*surfing *Glasses*


----------



## snail

It is a fair point though, I don't think you'd want to do more than a slight glow with the lights underneath or the fish might find it stressful.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Windshield glass is laminated so it won't shatter into small pieces in an accident. How would you get the glass off the laminate?

Tempered glass just shatters into small pieces. Our front door at my shop just shattered a few years ago. No reason for it other than built up stresses in the glass but it broke into small, small pieces that reminded me of the old glass gravel we had back in the 70's/80's


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

You CAN use just tempered glass. Automotive is laminate as said before, also the chemicals on the glass, be it rain-x, wax,soap,windshield washer fluid all pose a residual caution.

We used to use glass marbles, old beer bottles, tempered glass ect. but never did us glass that was chemically cleaned.


----------



## Vic

I found out about the windshield glass, but the side windows are not laminate so I used them. I tumbled them in a rock tumbler, then I rinsed, and rinsed, and rinsed, then rinsed some more.

Decided not to do the entire bottom, just a river. It's not done yet but I am having other issues now... I have to move that 55g that is stocked and I just barely got my fish thru a nitrite spike (thought it was cycled before it was) And then I have to figure out how to get the 160g, established and stocked with lg tinfoil barbs (I think) home..... 

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8599&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8599&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8597&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8597&size=1 border=0></a>


it all started with a 20 cent goldfish......


----------



## GraphicGr8s

That river looks sweet!!! Nice idea.


----------



## RobertTheFish

SUPER COOL!!! Glad you found something that wasn't laminate.

I wonder if broken up beverage bottles would be safer than auto glass?


----------



## majerah1

Looks wonderful!Still thinking of LEDs under it?


----------



## Vic

I like the auto glass because its tempered and breaks into small pieces. Not sure if one wud be any safer than the other as far as what's been on/in them, but the tempered definitely seems safer from getting cut with. 

Let me know off if u try any other glass. 

Vic


----------



## Vic

I like the auto glass because its tempered and breaks into small pieces. Not sure if one wud be any safer than the other as far as what's been on/in them, but the tempered definitely seems safer from getting cut with. 

Let me know off if u try any other glass. 

Vic


----------



## Vic

majerah1 said:


> Looks wonderful!Still thinking of LEDs under it?


Thanks. Yes I want to try a rope light. Unfortunately I had to tear that tank down to move it. But I think it will be easier to do the lights that way.


----------



## nerdmanpap

hmm, this is a neat idea, if you go with it be sure to take some pics and post them. I am very interested to see what it would look like with different tank lighting conditions


----------

